# WANTED!!slow loris



## lukos (Jan 22, 2013)

I would to purchase a slow loris I have taken the time to research about them
And I'm confident I can care for one . If anyone is selling please get back to me thanks !.


----------



## mick83 (Jan 19, 2014)

You are aware that they have an extremely specialised diet??
The rare fruits that make up their staple might not be readily available to you.
Granted I'm sure you've seen the cute videos of them on youtube of them munching through a banana, but over time that does them more harm than good.


Are they DWA listed??
Not sure myself as DWAL doesn't exist over here. Reason I ask is because of the toxins they secrete.

Can't see one being too easy to get a hold of considering how highly endangered they are


----------



## lukos (Jan 22, 2013)

mick83 said:


> You are aware that they have an extremely specialised diet??
> The rare fruits that make up their staple might not be readily available to you.
> Granted I'm sure you've seen the cute videos of them on youtube of them munching through a banana, but over time that does them more harm than good.
> 
> ...


Ok thank you we'll I'm gonna keep trying and I'm well aware of there dietary needs a iv been researching the slow loris for over 2 years now and ik they are a s endangered would be once take take one of these animals off someone who is incapable or miss treating one of these amazing animals ! Regards


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Chances of you finding one legally is slim, as well as all of the above they often have their teeth pulled out before being sold as pets. In my opinion they shouldn't be captive and just left alone. Use the search function to find the many other people asking about slow loris and you'll get the gist of why they're so hard to get hold of.


----------



## DaOG (Jun 6, 2013)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/743493-qestions-about-slow-loris.html


----------



## lukos (Jan 22, 2013)

Drayvan said:


> Chances of you finding one legally is slim, as well as all of the above they often have their teeth pulled out before being sold as pets. In my opinion they shouldn't be captive and just left alone. Use the search function to find the many other people asking about slow loris and you'll get the gist of why they're so hard to get hold of.


Ok thanks and regards


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow! You're years of research must have told you how badly this species is being affected by the pet trade.....and yet you still want to own one?:gasp:

OR.....did you just watch a few vids of them being tickled on YouTube?


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

please dont increase the market for these creatures, they have suffered enough at the hands of humans

i'm not saying that you will not look after it properly, but simply by buying one, you increase the market, and not just by one, because many animals will perish and suffer just to supply you with one.


they are extremely difficult to breed in captivity, and most shops selling them as ''captive bred'' are lying, many shops have been investigated for this and they have all turned out to be imported from the wild, illegally.


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

As all of the above this animal should not be purchased as a pet! Your just adding to the torment and plight of this creature. 

If youve seen the cute videos on youtube of these, have a look at the cruelty they go through for the pet trade that are also on youtube.


----------



## powerkiter (Sep 29, 2012)

generally the way the "pet trade" treats all the animals is pretty disgusting tbh


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

To the OP, please read the whole of the following:
Lorris are spectacular creatures, but I would urge you to reconsider. VERY few people keep or even breed their Slo Lorris, and of those who do, i doubt theyd sell to a pet home, or sell at all. Most likely they would be kept under the radar due to threat of theft, as they are something of an internet craze and fad pet.
I know you probably mean well and would do a fair job of trying to look after a lorris, but you would certainly change your mind if you saw the things i did when i travelled to SE Asia to study what damage to wild populations is done by western demand for these cute creatures. Whole jungles have been stripped of their tennants, their teeth cut out by nail clippers, and bundles into bags for export all over the world, but mainly to china and the us. Talking to the poachers, they were not bad people, but forced to do this for the good money. They actively follow youtube trends to see which animals are popular and what they can profit from. 
I've gone slightly off on a passionate tangent, but bottom line, id focus on rescuing other exotics which are captive bred, and dumped at rescues. You'd be making a world of a difference to both the animal and the animal trade. Goodluck x


----------



## monstervivs (Feb 16, 2013)

lukos said:


> I would to purchase a slow loris I have taken the time to research about them
> And I'm confident I can care for one . If anyone is selling please get back to me thanks !.


Look up an amazing documentary called "jungle gremlins" A Natural world program. An amazing lady, Dr Anna Nekaris who has been running the little fire face project in Java for the last twenty years or so. I was lucky enough to meet her several months back and she is a true ambassador for the species! 

Once you've watched this one I'm sure you'll change your mind


----------

